# Dumped My ARs



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

For a long time I have been wanting a new nice rifle but held off for various reasons. But I finally broke down and took the plunge and picked up a Blaser K-95 with a .308 Win and .243 Win barrel.

It is a single shot, break action rifle that weighs very little. I think a few guys think I have gone batty since I dumped two AR-15s to get this, but I am excited to have some nice purdy new wood in my hands again!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd pick that gun over a couple of ARs any day! Great looking gun and versatile, too.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

AMEN......you traded two uglies for a pretty------SS


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Now you just need buy some calf high gentlemens boots and carry your rifle in the crook of your arm as you hunt your european roe deer with some 100k hounds. 

On a serious note... that gun is a heirloom I would never afford to be able to take that hunting....


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats! I have heard great things about that particular rifle. Show us some pictures of groups if you've shot it or as soon as you do.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A trade up indeed. Pretty gun.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nancy Pelosi must be proud!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Nancy Pelosi must be proud!


Don't be fooled by her rhetoric, Nancy hates all guns equally. She has just been told that AR's are the easiest target. Honestly she probably couldn't tell the difference between an AR-15 and a HR Handi-Rifle. She was part of the crowd in California that pushed to outlaw single-shot 50 BMG rifles which have still yet to be used in the commission of a crime.----SS


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I like it Bax. Very nice.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Heirlooms are for aristocracy, that gun was made to hunt, go scratch that sucker up! I am curious though, did you buy the AR's for an investment, were you looking to expand your lineup, or why? I personally haven't got into them, I am not against them, in short I don't really have an opinion on them other than I am more traditional, but I wonder how many of them were purchased as an investment. And how many purchased as an investment, will be sold, or did they worm there way into the owners heart? Sorry just thinking out loud, but that new gun is beautiful, but just for fun go scratch it, perhaps only to prove you will!!!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Bax, thanks for posting this. It reminded me, I need to save a couple more bucks and make a purchase myself. I like light and accurate. http://www.eabco.com/store/single-shot-rifles/standard-model-97d-rifle/

Now you just need a big game tag, enjoy!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> Bax, thanks for posting this. It reminded me, I need to save a couple more bucks and make a purchase myself. I like light and accurate. http://www.eabco.com/store/single-shot-rifles/standard-model-97d-rifle/
> 
> Now you just need a big game tag, enjoy!


Since when is 12 pounds light?


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> Since when is 12 pounds light?


When six pounds of it are laying on my shop floor as metal and wood chips. :grin:

I wasn't sure what you were talking about at first. But finally found the "12 pounds". That is a shipping weight. :grin: They only weigh 6.5 lbs stock, with a heavy barrel. They are a pretty compact rifle.

With a shorter, lighter contour barrel, and custom composite stock, I'm pretty sure I can get one down to 4 pounds.

Next your going to tell me those aren't elk and mule deer engraved on that Blaser rifle.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Not going to lie that gun is a beaut... What round are you going to get it in? I vote 6.5 BRM... I am a huge fan of single shots....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys. It will be a while before I will have time to get out and shoot it due to my work schedule, but I am really looking forward to it.

Currently the barrels have iron sights which I will want to sight in first, and then I will start looking for the right optics.

Hoss, I am like you in the sense that I like the more traditional firearms as opposed to autoloaders. I dont have anything against them, I just prefer nice wood as opposed to plastic. The AR purchases were kind of a mixed bag though, one was just a opportunity that I couldnt pass up and the other was a build that I was really interested in for quite a while and then just lost interest as time went on. I find that I get bored with some rifles quickly, and thats really what happened with the ARs.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

sweeeeet.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very Nice Bax! Ive been hunting with a single shot for years now and I believe it forces you to select the best shot possible rather than rushing it. Great investment Im sure you will be very pleased with the results.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Love those German guns! Nice purchase, I like the Roe deer on the sideplate. You'll be forever explaining that those are monster roe-bucks, not tiny whitetails!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Some people bought/buy AR's to use them in the hopes they never have to use them for some of their intended uses....

Things can go to hell so fast your head will be spinning, as witnessed recently in the last decade on the news both here and around the world.

Otherwise, good for you on your trade - gotta love a free market economy that allows you to do that!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys. It will be a while before I will have time to get out and shoot it due to my work schedule, but I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> *Currently the barrels have iron sights which I will want to sight in first, and then I will start looking for the right optics.*
> 
> Hoss, I am like you in the sense that I like the more traditional firearms as opposed to autoloaders. I dont have anything against them, I just prefer nice wood as opposed to plastic. The AR purchases were kind of a mixed bag though, one was just a opportunity that I couldnt pass up and the other was a build that I was really interested in for quite a while and then just lost interest as time went on. I find that I get bored with some rifles quickly, and thats really what happened with the ARs.


The rifle already has the 'right optics'. Have a little respect for the weaponry Bax*, this rifle is designed and engineered for open sights.

Grow up....or do I need to come over there?;-)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

She's a beaut Bax! you did good my boy! 

Now all you have to do is remove that rubber butt pad.8)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've handled Blasers, stroked and caressed them and have always been impressed by the fit and finish. You made a fine trade!


----------

